# Meth Zombies



## Burl Source (Nov 21, 2013)

Our town is being plagued with Meth Zombies.
You can see them walking along the road (or in the road) doing the twitching meth zombie shuffle.
In the grocery store, if you get close enough you can see their undead sores and gray teeth (if any remain).
It's not just a couple anymore, they are all over the place.

I am not sure if I just haven't been paying attention or what. But it seems like they are all over the place now. My impression lately is that it is becoming like an epidemic.

Normally I try not to be critical of what people want to do to themselves.
But meth seems to be more destructive than anything else I have seen.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't expect that in oregon, guess hard drugs are the cpol thing to do now..


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nationally, meth use is going back on average, but it seems to flare up in some pockets and regions of the nation, the west side being one of them. Biggest drug problem in Hawaii also. Very ugly thing.

Stefan


----------



## Nmko (Nov 21, 2013)

Meth has taken over almost everywhere... It's really developed in the past few years to somewhat of an epidemic. It's a major problem in Australia at the moment.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 21, 2013)

It seem to be every where out west. I lived in the mountains of Colorado and it was all over the place. You would see 18 yr old kids with no teeth. It is a very scary drug.


----------



## split0101 (Nov 21, 2013)

This doesn't seem to be a big problem out east. At least I haven't run into any. It kinda makes you think about what happened in that persons life that made them go down this road....


----------



## ecchef (Nov 22, 2013)

Bad decision making, the disintegration of an interdependent society, and the abandonment of personal responsibility. Wanna ruin your life?...go ahead. Don't expect me to bail you out. As much as I want to go home, it's way better here.


----------



## Miles (Nov 23, 2013)

We lived in OR for over ten years. It was and is a huge problem. Truthfully it's a huge problem all over the west and rural areas all across the country. I wish I could say I'm surprised.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 23, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Bad decision making, the disintegration of an interdependent society, and the abandonment of personal responsibility. Wanna ruin your life?...go ahead. Don't expect me to bail you out. As much as I want to go home, it's way better here.



Said it better than I could.


----------



## Sambal (Nov 23, 2013)

If meth is the same stuff as ice we have the same problem here in some parts of Melbourne. A guy whose 'job' is to hassle drivers stopped at traffic lights at a particular junction to clean their windshields for a buck, I've seen him age something frightful like 20 or 30 years in the spate of a couple of years. Scary stuff. And apparently the bikie gangs are the big money operators behind the supply and distribution here.


----------



## marcr (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/meth/
This was produced in conjunction with 'The Oregonian' newspaper. I saw the original PBS program. Not really pleasant viewing but worth watching. Scary stuff.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 1, 2013)

Meth or Ice has torn apart families in Hawaii,also major reason for property crimes.Destructive drug.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 1, 2013)

Originally given to Nazi soldiers when Hitler wanted them to go for long walks to other countries. Ruining city where I live as well.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 1, 2013)

Having seen the damage it can do first hand, I mean a guy go from having drive to... well a zombie didn't take much time at all. The problem is that there is no down time, it is more addictive than anything else. Most people I have met on it had very promising jobs, life, and ambitions. It's not like alcohol were it takes time and depression.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 1, 2013)

Working in law enforcement. You should see the cheap heroin and molly here. And wait till the designed drug version of heroin from Russia called crocodile hits an area near you. It actually causes the person's insides to rot and die. The literally end up skin and bones before it kills them. It is new, and just starting in the good ol' USA, but wait and see it is coming to a town near you soon.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Huzzah for Social Darwinism!!


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 1, 2013)

When I was younger people just smoked pot and then ate all the cookies in the house.
The drugs these days are pretty scary to me.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 2, 2013)

things like crocodile isn't just a drug, it's more like a weapon of mass destruction


----------



## Lefty (Dec 2, 2013)

The guys at the hall and I are big fans of the show "Drugs Inc." It discusses and displays how the drugs get made, by whom, how and where they are purchased in the streets, and allows the dealers to flaunt ther "wealth". All the while, they juxtapose it with the story of a person or family whose life is being destroyed by addiction. It's a really good program that makes you think about what's happening in society, and just how lucky we are to be free from addiction like the ones on the show. 
In general, Mexican gangs have taken over the production of most drugs, after which they transport it into California and Texas. For every ten loads that get through, less than one is seized (perhaps intentionally), while the others find their way into the American based distribution centres. From there, they inevitably get into the hands and bodies of people who are former shells of themselves, causing death of not only the individual, but often the community around them. Long story short, drugs are heinous and dealers are murderers.


----------

